# DML Saturn V



## ExLunaScientia (Mar 25, 2020)

I picked up on the DML 1/72 scale Apollo-Saturn V. I also ordered up Rick Sternbach's decal set and the New Ware paint masks. The masks are very confusing. Why are there yellow strips to apply on the edges of the other gray masks? And what's up with the masks inside the S-1C boattail stringers?
I've worked with the New Ware masks in 1/144 scale for the Airfix Saturn V, but this mask set has put me into brainlock.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Weird...DML's J2 engines on the S-II and S-IVb stages really suck as well. It's like they were thinking, "no one is going to see these, so we'll just fake the engines and hope no one notices". At that scale, all parts of the model are important!

Larry


----------

